# UFC: Georges St. Pierre dominates BJ Penn at UFC 94



## Clark Kent (Feb 1, 2009)

Georges St. Pierre dominates BJ Penn, Jon Jones stuns Stephan Bonnar, Lyoto Machida finishes Thiago Silva, and more at UFC 94.

More...
The hardest hitting UFC news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Arrrrrgh! again the result in the title!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 1, 2009)

Not really a surprise that GSP dominated as BJ had to come up to this weight.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 1, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Not really a surprise that GSP dominated as BJ had to come up to this weight.


 
BJ Penn has always claimed that he is the best at any pound.  He has been shown before that this is not the case, yet he keeps trying his hand at 170.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 1, 2009)

I admire the man's confidence.  I think it's great to THAT positive, but there comes a time when reality starts knocking and you need to rethink your limits.  Penn's losses have come mostly when he's gone up a weight class.  GSP twice, Matt Hughes, Loyoto Machida WTF, etc.  He could be unbeatable if he sticks at 150.  On the other hand, I would never suggest that a guy stop pushing himself to excel.  Maybe a new direction for excellence though...


----------



## searcher (Feb 1, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Not really a surprise that GSP dominated as BJ had to come up to this weight.


 

But BJ has always struggled with his weight for the 155.

The reason GSP dominated is that he worked quite a bit harder than BJ did for this fight.   Don't get me wrong, I like BJ and how he fights, but he has to work harder if he wants to dominate.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool GSP video


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's the Fight!

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## Ronin74 (Feb 1, 2009)

This might be the perfect example of the differences between nature vs nurture.

I don't know if anyone else may recall this, but in a past interview with BJ, just prior to taking the lightweight title, he admitted that for years, he had gotten by on his natural abilities (hence the nickname "The Prodigy"), and that he realized that he needed to start getting serious about the game if he wanted to get back in any kind of title contention. So he took his training a little more seriously and voila, a little extra conditioning combined with extraordinary talent, and he probably could've walked to the lightweight title.

On the opposite end of the spectrum, GSP- with the exception of some self-admitted slacking off befroe his first fight against Serra- has always been maintained a progressive training regemine. Even UFC commentators and executives have said that the GSP that comes to fight is always better than his last appearance.

Looking at both, you have a guy with great potential (though the clock may be ticking) who (in comparison to his opponent) REALLY started training seriously, vs a guy who's trained constantly and consistantly. It's been almost three years since their first fight (which I honestly felt should've been a unanimous decision in BJ's favor), which is plenty of time for both fighters to grow. Last night was a test, and clearly, the better trained won.

It's not to take anything away from BJ. He's got a great chin and clearly GSP flet some frustration not being able to KO him. His BJJ is head and shoulders above the rest. It's just this time, despite him being in possible the best shape he's ever been, he went up against a guy who's in a better shape than most.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 2, 2009)

It is funny to me that after all the SMACk BJ ripped off on GSP he has been quiet since the loss.  

He called GSP a ***** for tapping out against Matt Serra.  Ironic how this time his corner (not the Dr.) threw in the towel after the 4th round.

If your man enough to run off at the mouth before a fight and even after the fights that you win, then be man enough to sit there and do interviews after you lose.  I am glad GSP beat him the way he did.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 2, 2009)

_*off topic*_
*Tez3 wrote:*



> Arrrrrgh! again the result in the title!



Tez3 I wonder if you could put Clark Kent on your ignore list so not see the bots posts?

Regards
Brian King


----------



## strikesubmit (Feb 2, 2009)

searcher said:


> But BJ has always struggled with his weight for the 155.
> 
> The reason GSP dominated is that he worked quite a bit harder than BJ did for this fight. Don't get me wrong, I like BJ and how he fights, but he has to work harder if he wants to dominate.


 

absolutely. 

what's interesting however, is that the first time the two fought at 170--during a period when Penn's conditioning/conditioning training was more suspect than now--the end result was a split decision.

shows just how far GSP has come in terms of studying his opponent and training for his opponent.

on a side note, i kind of bring into question the talk about GSP as a best "pound for pound" contender. the thing is, in boxing, it's generally used for those who are able to not only fight successfully at their own weight, but can go up one, two, etc. weight classes and suceed there as well. Pacquiao for example....

consider also that Anderson Silva regularly fought at 205 during his Pride days. currently he is seen as the king at 185, but he proved not too long ago that he still has what it takes at 205 in his impressive win over Irvin.

i think nowadays, particularly in MMA, "pound for pound" is being thrown around a bit too liberally.

has GSP fought at 185? i don't quite remember. is he even considering it?

i would say, GSP is definitely the _undsiputed _champ at 170, but pound for pound? i dunno. maybe it's me that's misinterpreting the term....


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 2, 2009)

Pound for pound I still have Anderson Silva.  The guy always takes on top talent and destroys them in no time.

Now GSP vs. Silva would be a great fight. Scary good fight.
I have no problems putting GSP as number 2.

Now what I am tired of is UFC calling every good match up the "Greatest match up/fight in MMA history."  They said it sbout Couture/Lesnar, Hughes/Gracie, GSP/Penn, etc., etc.  That term is over used *way too much*.


----------



## strikesubmit (Feb 2, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Pound for pound I still have Anderson Silva. The guy always takes on top talent and destroys them in no time.
> 
> Now GSP vs. Silva would be a great fight. Scary good fight.
> I have no problems putting GSP as number 2.
> ...


 
lol aye Ace.

actually, i inquired more about the "pound for pound" term over in the boxing section.

i stand corrected in my interpretation of the term.


----------



## searcher (Feb 2, 2009)

If we are going to start talking about GSP vs. Silva, I want to see the fight pretty bad.   I am not sure how GSP will handle the added wt., but I think he will do good.   I don't see either one dominating the fight.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2009)

> After a dominating victory over B.J. Penn at UFC 94, Georges St. Pierre is clearly the better fighter. GSP left no doubt. And yet now there is, thanks to one of his cornermen, Phil Nurse. It's pretty clear by watching the video that Nurse had some Vaseline on his hands when he rubbed St. Pierre's shoulders, back and chest between the first and second rounds.



Article.


----------

